# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  IFBB MR Eλλάς 1976

## Polyneikos

O *Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης*, είναι ο 2ος κατά σειρά πρόεδρος που ανέλαβε την IFBB στην Eλλάδα , μετά τον *Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα*.
O ίδιος είχε και τα συμπληρώματα της Weider εκείνη την περίοδο  και το περιοδικό *ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ.*
Aπό τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970 ( τις χρονιές  1975-1976) ανέλαβε την διοργάνωση αγώνων στην Ελλάδα καθώς και να στέλνει αθλητές να αγωνίζονται στο εξωτερικό.
Το 1976 διοργανώνει το 3ο Mr Ελλάς της IFBB (τα προηγούμενα ήταν το 1968 και το 1969 επί Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα).
Νικητής χρίζεται ο *Βασίλης Καλαφατάς* !

----------

